# Is there a substitute for corn syrup solids



## nickelmore (Dec 1, 2009)

In search for a good venison salami I noticed the one in Ryteks book calls for corn syrup solids.   I was wondering if perhaps there was something else that I could use as a substitute.

If anyone can post or pm me a recipe of something tried and true I would be most appreciative.   I enjoy making fresh sausage and want to try my hand at some snack sticks and some 2 1/2 smoked salami.   

I know that sausage making is about experimenting, i don't want to waste the meat that I have allocated.

Thanks


----------



## nickelmore (Dec 1, 2009)

bump I did not see it show up yet


----------



## got14u (Dec 1, 2009)

here is what I found for ya. I think you can use sugar to sub for sweetness and dry powder milk for a binder.
*Corn Syrup Solids: The general use for corn syrup solids in sausage recipes is to enhance binding qualities of the meat, provide sweetening and assists in holding the color of the cured meat. In dry-cured product, it aids the fermentation process by providing a carbohydrate source for lactic bacteria. Generally use 2% or less of the weight of the meat block.*

Here it is in the sugars section also. I am sure ryteks book talks about substitutes but I do not have it with me.
*Sugars: A number of different sugars can added to meat products like sucrose, dextrose, lactose, corn syrup solids, maple syrup, honey etc.  Often they are added for flavoring and also has some preservative action.  Sugars, called reducing sugars, improve the shelf life of the product.  Dextrose (glucose) is and essential in fermented sausages as a substrate for growth of fermenting bacteria. *


----------



## hoser (Dec 1, 2009)

I checked my copy of Rytek's book, and he talks about the solids, but I did not see anything about a substitute. The closest thing to it that I can see is powdered milk. These items are both added to aid in binding  the sausage, but I can not find any direct comment to substituting in the book. If you're having trouble finding it, you can go to this link to get the real stuff, and I can attest to the customer service at this site. Shipping was prompt, and no problems.

http://www.sausagemaker.com/curesandcultures.aspx

Good luck with the sausage


----------



## nickelmore (Dec 1, 2009)

I will see if one of my local butchers will sell me some.  Ryteks book calls for 2 cups soy protein, 6Tb corn syrup solids and 2 TB of powdered dextrose.

Page 303 of my book,  but I think i have an older version.   I have everything except the solids.    I wanted to mix up this weeks so I can smoke it on Saturday morning.   I am planing on only making 2 or 3 sticks and some snack sticks.

As I recall I have stumbled upon some recipes that have called for Molasses or honey in the past.  

Thanks again.


----------



## hog warden (Dec 1, 2009)

I have a can of the corn syrup solids and they really don't taste much like anything. Only a hint of "sweet". Larger sized granules than Kosher salt but smaller than rock salt.

I really don't know what they do other than food for bugs in a fermented sausage to generate lactose which is an acid and I presume a preservative (I'm guessing it's similar to a sourdough bread). Since these are not fermented, I don't know what the benefit would be. His Cervelat that I made last week didn't use them and I couldn't tell the difference from the venison SS.

If this is a test, would you dare to use a tablespoon or two of Karo corn syrup instead?


----------



## nickelmore (Dec 1, 2009)

The guy I buy some of my sausage supplies from will be in later this afternoon, I will stop by and ask.

He is a really decent guy and always willing to help with good advice.  I will post what he says.


----------



## travcoman45 (Dec 2, 2009)

Corn syrup an corn syrup solids differ only in there moisture content, so ya could sub the corn syrup.  Ya might have ta cut back on the amount a water in yer recipe a bit is all.


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 2, 2009)

You can get them at Sausage Maker if need be...

1#: http://www.sausagemaker.com/15400cornsyrupsolids1lb8oz.aspx

5#: http://www.sausagemaker.com/15500cornsyrupsolids5lbs.aspx


----------



## hog warden (Dec 2, 2009)

BTW, I forgot to mention if you are making Rytek's Venison SS (page 296 I think), note there may be some instructions left out. If you compare that to the other SS options, the others have you grind and mix up the ground venison, 3/4" ground pork fat and spices and put them in a fermentation tub for 24 to 48 hours, then fine grind again prior to stuffing. The venison version omits these last steps. Don't know if that was intentional or an editing mistake, but I'd let it rest and regrind if I was doing it.


----------



## rodinbangkok (Dec 2, 2009)

Glucose is your best bet to cut down on all the nasty stuff in CSS.  You need to experiment with quantity, and insure you mix your liquid ingredients to a smooth liquid so the glucose does not lump.  I think you'll find Glucose will add a softer sweetness, and allow you to use much less content of sugar.  But it must be soluble to add to your mix.


----------



## nickelmore (Dec 2, 2009)

It figures my butcher does not make SS,  he just got out "the book and read me what I already knew.

Hog Warden thanks for the heads up on the letting it sit for a day or so.

I think I will use Corn syrup, honey or Molasas, as a substitute.

I am still searching for a good receipe,  I find that some of the ones in the book are a little bland and need kicked up a little for my taste.


----------



## Robert S. Julian Sr. (Dec 17, 2018)

It is amazing,how much information is available here. I have been buying the sausage maker summer sausage mixes for years,  my book by Rytek, is a revised edition. On page 285, has the smoked venison summer sausage recipe. I normally use the premixed seasonings from sausage maker.com. I am short on seasomoning, I cleaned out my cabinet and disposed of the corn syrup solid and the container of fermento which were rock rock hard. No I need both that's what got me back to this forum. I will have to hold up on my next batch of summer sausage until my order comes in. The premixed seasonings are the way to go.


----------

